# Help! My car is overheating!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I am feeling so upset. The Surge is great throughout Minneapolis. But my car seems to be really overheating. The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.

I have prepared so much for this day and now I'm afraid I'll might miss it all.

Of course there are no mechanics available at this time. Any car experts out there that can give me some immediate advice?


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

drive a different car.....tell pax, AND UBER, that your car is in the shop due to an incredibly stupid number of dead miles......


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

day tripper yeah... said:


> drive a different car.....tell pax your car is in the shop......


Thanks, but it's the only car I have. Hoping for some auto hacks. Considering putting ice packs on the engine, but I don't want to damage anything.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hahahahaha I was starting to miss you saduber. 
You really are living up to that name. I'm going to start calling you bad luck uber. 

In any case, just keep going. You'll make enough money on surge to pay for repairs tomorrow.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Get a boat and go trolling.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Considering putting ice packs on the engine, but I don't want to damage anything.


Try throwing monkey poo in the engine. 
Works for Rakos


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Year make and model please also run the heater on high heat full blast fan that will help a little. Check the coolant level also do not open the radiator cap when the vehicle is hot. Make sure the reserve bottle is 80% full. Turn a/c off just run the heater


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Mole said:


> Year make and model please also run the heater on high heat full blast fan that will help a little. Turn a/c off just run the heater


Haha! That'll only make the engine hotter. Only serious responses please.

Please, this is really important to me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Haha! That'll only make the engine hotter. Only serious responses please.
> 
> Please, this is really important to me.


Hahahahaha the one serious response he gets he dismisses. 
I'm starting to really like this guy!!!


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Haha! That'll only make the engine hotter. Only serious responses please.
> 
> Please, this is really important to me.


running the heater will disperse the engine heat....answer mole's question and do as mole says please.....


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Running the heater pulls heat from the engine - just will not make you feel anymore comfortable.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SadUber said:


> The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.


I assume that you have a car with an electric radiator fan as opposed to one with a flywheel/belt driven fan. What you are describing is what happens when the electric fan fails. When the electric fan fails, you have nothing to dissipate the heat that the coolant carries to the radiator. When you drive above thirty-five, or so miles per hour (fifty six kilometers per hour), the air that flows into the engine compartment will dissipate the heat. At speeds below that, the air flow is insufficient to dissipate the heat. A minimal amount of cooling will take place as the coolant passes through the tubes in the radiator, but it will not be sufficient. Without the fan, the radiator does not cool efficiently, thus the coolant fails to drop the requisite temperature, thus it overheats.

For the TL;dr crowd, check your radiator fan. Turn on the engine, turn on the air condition. The fan should kick on autmatically. If it does not, replace it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Mole said:


> Year make and model please also run the heater on high heat full blast fan that will help a little. Check the coolant level also do not open the radiator cap when the vehicle is hot. Make sure the reserve bottle is 80% full. Turn a/c off just run the heater


OMG! It helps! Thank you thank you!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> OMG! It helps! Thank you thank you!


Perfect. I have now ended this thread. 
No further replies will be permitted.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SadUber said:


> OMG! It helps! Thank you thank you!


The heater coils are similar to a miniature radiator. You car's heating system runs off engine heat. You will note a heater hose to the heater coil. The fan blows the engine heat into the passenger compartment. It is a solution that you can employ to get the car home, but beyond that, I would not drive it.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The heater coils are similar to a miniature radiator. You car's heating system runs off engine heat. You will note a heater hose to the heater coil. The fan blows the engine heat into the passenger compartment. It is a solution that you can employ to get the car home, but beyond that, I would not drive it.


ruh roh....back to the ice packs???


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

day tripper yeah... said:


> ruh roh....back to the ice packs???


Even when the cooling system is working properly, if you put ice bags onto the engine block, the heat therefrom will melt them in a matter of minutes. This is starting to remind me of certain ethnic jokes.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Perfect. I have now ended this thread.
> No further replies will be permitted.


O.K.

But I was really hoping to find out which American car you were driving.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Could be several reasons for overheating..

1. Thermostat is stuck. Replace thermostat.
2. Electric fan not working. Most likely a bad relay or temp sensor.
3. Low on coolant. Possible blown head gasket.

Let the car cool down. Make sure the radiator and overflow tank are full. If this didn't fix it, wait until it heats up and see if the fan kicks on. If it does, and still overheats, most likely culprit is the thermostat.

If it's just low on coolant, you need to find out where the coolant went. Check your oil. If it looks milky and smells like coolant, you've blown either a head or intake manifold gasket. Your can also look at the exhaust. If it's blowing white smoke, you've got a gasket leaking.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Buy a box fan, duck tape and a power converter at a 24 hour Wal-Mart. Connect fan to the front grill with airflow going inwards. Accept strangers staring at you with a wave and creepy grin.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Buy a box fan, duck tape and a power converter at a 24 hour Wal-Mart. Connect fan to the front grill with airflow going inwards. Accept strangers staring at you with a wave and creepy grin.


Best. Answer. Ever.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

day tripper yeah... said:


> running the heater will disperse the engine heat....answer mole's question and do as mole says please.....


In any case, this sounds incredibly uncomfortable for anyone!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Thanks, but it's the only car I have. Hoping for some auto hacks. Considering putting ice packs on the engine, but I don't want to damage anything.


NO!!!! And DO NOT open the radiator or auxiliary fill container if it's that hot. DO NOT drive. You could seize your motor. Don't let a water pump or a fan cause you to ruin your car.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Your car...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok...there is a liquid called a wetter...

You put it in the overflow bottle...

And it will cool your radiator down...

That will buy you some time...

And oh yes...throw lots of poo...

Rakos


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Never use tap water, or in your case 10,000 lake water to top off your coolant if it is low.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

My Toyota Avalon was overheating.
I took it to a mechanic and he fixed it. 
Just a suggestion.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> My Toyota Avalon was overheating.
> I took it to a mechanic and he fixed it.
> Just a suggestion.


How dare you bring logic and common sense to a SadUber thread


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Actually, there's a little more to it than that.

It would peg on red as soon as I stopped at a red light. Took it to my guy. He said, "Well, maybe thermostat, maybe water pump, maybe you need a radiator flush ... we'll find out."
He called me two hours later and said, "Come get it."
I got there and he said there was a bunch of leaves, dead bugs and stuff all packed around the radiator. Cleaned it out ... all fine. Charged me a half hour shop time, $40. I was tickled.
Good mechanic that won't screw you even when he can get away with it.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am feeling so upset. The Surge is great throughout Minneapolis. But my car seems to be really overheating. The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.
> 
> I have prepared so much for this day and now I'm afraid I'll might miss it all.
> 
> Of course there are no mechanics available at this time. Any car experts out there that can give me some immediate advice?





SadUber said:


> I am feeling so upset. The Surge is great throughout Minneapolis. But my car seems to be really overheating. The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.
> 
> I have prepared so much for this day and now I'm afraid I'll might miss it all.
> 
> Of course there are no mechanics available at this time. Any car experts out there that can give me some immediate advice?


So how'd it work?


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Saving the engine is more important than any surge money you could make that night. Overheating will cause a warped cylinder head and blown headgasket, probably upwards of $2000 to repair.

Its never worth pushing the car to make a few more bucks, you have far more to lose than you could possibly gain.

OP: It sounds like the fan isn't coming on, could be a switch or a relay. Those are simple, cheap repairs if you haven't already overheated it so bad that it needs a head.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Too much antifreeze can raise temps also. Water is a better coolant than antifreeze. Try a 60 water and 40 antifreeze mix. Just make sure to test density for those cold MN winters.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Maybe your car is overheating from your special gift bags full of packets of red pepper flakes? Try adding some mini cups of cream to your bags to help cut the heat...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My last car developed an over-heating problem. It was okay on the highway but once I got on the side streets or stopped the gauge would slowly creep up to the dangerous red level. I took it in to different mechanics any number of times and I never got a resolution to the problem. I ended up selling it to one of those Cash for Your Car places. Other than that it was a very nice car. I just couldn't deal with the stress any more.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I am feeling so upset. The Surge is great throughout Minneapolis. But my car seems to be really overheating. The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.
> 
> I have prepared so much for this day and now I'm afraid I'll might miss it all.
> 
> Of course there are no mechanics available at this time. Any car experts out there that can give me some immediate advice?


Remove thermostat, short fan to always on, may cause check engine light but that's least of your worries


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

find lilcindy throw her on your engine.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

great bambino said:


> find lilcindy throw her on your engine.


Odd that both SadUber and lilCindy are from the same city.


----------



## SoxFan79 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hogg said:


> Saving the engine is more important than any surge money you could make that night. Overheating will cause a warped cylinder head and blown headgasket, probably upwards of $2000 to repair.
> 
> Its never worth pushing the car to make a few more bucks, you have far more to lose than you could possibly gain.
> 
> OP: It sounds like the fan isn't coming on, could be a switch or a relay. Those are simple, cheap repairs if you haven't already overheated it so bad that it needs a head.


It could also be a bad radiator. I had a similar problem a few years ago with my old POS '03 Impala. One night I was going home from a buddy's house and I kept having to pull over and let it cool off for 10 minutes, drive another 10...eventually just called AAA. Had my mechanic look at it, ended up having to pay $450 to replace the radiator. Make sure your mechanic checks that as well.

Edit: DO NOT remove the radiator cap! It's a sealed system, and only someone with experience should mess with that stuff. Not to mention it's pressurized, and you can get badly burned if you take it off when the engine isn't cold.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Even when the cooling system is working properly, if you put ice bags onto the engine block, the heat therefrom will melt them in a matter of minutes. This is starting to remind me of certain ethnic jokes.


I've seen an engine block crack from a guy power washing it when hot. Uneven cooling, thermal shock, expensive mistake.

Leave the ice in your rum and coke.



SoxFan79 said:


> It could also be a bad radiator. I had a similar problem a few years ago with my old POS '03 Impala. One night I was going home from a buddy's house and I kept having to pull over and let it cool off for 10 minutes, drive another 10...eventually just called AAA. Had my mechanic look at it, ended up having to pay $450 to replace the radiator. Make sure your mechanic checks that as well.
> 
> Edit: DO NOT remove the radiator cap! It's a sealed system, and only someone with experience should mess with that stuff. Not to mention it's pressurized, and you can get badly burned if you take it off when the engine isn't cold.


Good advice re: hot rad cap, but most cars these days don't have them. Plus it's not dangerous because of high pressure; it's only about 15lbs or so. It's dangerous because the coolants boiling point is raised under a little bit of pressure. Remove the pressure and the coolant *instantly* boils.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I am feeling so upset. The Surge is great throughout Minneapolis. But my car seems to be really overheating. The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.
> 
> I have prepared so much for this day and now I'm afraid I'll might miss it all.
> 
> Of course there are no mechanics available at this time. Any car experts out there that can give me some immediate advice?


1)From my experience, the thermostat is probably the culprit and should be changed if it doesn't respond during testing. If it does respond, then...
2)Power flush the cooling system and add back the 50/50 coolant to water.
3) f the radiator is full of water and not cooling, add coolant.
4)If none of these things work, you probably need a new water pump and/or a new radiator.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> 1)From my experience, the thermostat is probably the culprit and should be changed if it doesn't respond during testing. If it does respond, then...
> 2)Power flush the cooling system and add back the 50/50 coolant to water.
> 3) f the radiator is full of water and not cooling, add coolant.
> 4)If none of these things work, you probably need a new water pump and/or a new radiator.


Wrong. If the thermostat was bad and stuck closed, driving it would make no difference.

It's likely the fans aren't working. Normally this is a result of the fan switch being bad but can also just be the fan itself being dead. You can use a set of test leads to test the fan motor itself by disconnecting the connector going to the fan motor and applying direct battery to it. If the fan works then the problem is likely the fan switch.

You will need to find the fan switch, normally at the end of the lower radiator hose. Disconnect the connector going to the switch. Turn the ignition to on but don't start the car. Take a paperclip and jumper the pins in the connector. If the fans turn on then replace the fan switch.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Is this truly for real?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I am feeling so upset. The Surge is great throughout Minneapolis. But my car seems to be really overheating. The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.
> 
> I have prepared so much for this day and now I'm afraid I'll might miss it all.
> 
> Of course there are no mechanics available at this time. Any car experts out there that can give me some immediate advice?


Is your radiator fan turning ?
If you cool on highway and overheat in traffic . . . you have an AIRFLOW PROBLEM.
1.) when car is cool check radiator and radiator resevoir level.
2.) check for proper coolant mix. If you dont know, go to autozone they will check for free.
3.)make sure your thermostat is working.
With cap off radiator, warm up engine and look for water circulation.
4.)you probably have an electric radiator fan. Most new smaller engines have electric fans not clutch and belt style.
Open hood when engine is hot and see if fan is turning when car is parked.
Keep hands and face away from fan no matter what you see, fan turning or not.
( especially if you like your fingers !)

Sounds like engine cooling fan to me from what you describe.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Wrong. If the thermostat was bad and stuck closed, driving it would make no difference.
> 
> It's likely the fans aren't working. Normally this is a result of the fan switch being bad but can also just be the fan itself being dead. You can use a set of test leads to test the fan motor itself by disconnecting the connector going to the fan motor and applying direct battery to it. If the fan works then the problem is likely the fan switch.
> 
> You will need to find the fan switch, normally at the end of the lower radiator hose. Disconnect the connector going to the switch. Turn the ignition to on but don't start the car. Take a paperclip and jumper the pins in the connector. If the fans turn on then replace the fan switch.


Check the FUSE FIRST.



SadUber said:


> Haha! That'll only make the engine hotter. Only serious responses please.
> 
> Please, this is really important to me.


No.
Running heater with windows open dissipates the heat.
Running the heater can help for short periods in an emergency.
The heater is a HEAT EXCHANGE unit.
Do not operate your car in the red zone long. You will ruin the engine, blow out hoses,blow a head gasket, blow out radiator, or warp a head.



steveK2016 said:


> Buy a box fan, duck tape and a power converter at a 24 hour Wal-Mart. Connect fan to the front grill with airflow going inwards. Accept strangers staring at you with a wave and creepy grin.


I LIKE this idea for some strange reason.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Never use tap water, or in your case 10,000 lake water to top off your coolant if it is low.


Are you CRAZY ?
Michigan water comes WITH ANTIFREZE FROM THE TAP !



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Never use tap water, or in your case 10,000 lake water to top off your coolant if it is low.


In a bind, you can slowly hose radiator exterior down enough to open radiator cap. But i wouldnt suggest this person do it. Introduce too much cooling too quickly and you could crack block. At least on cast iron blocks.
Uncertain of metallurgy of cast aluminum.



UberBastid said:


> Actually, there's a little more to it than that.
> 
> It would peg on red as soon as I stopped at a red light. Took it to my guy. He said, "Well, maybe thermostat, maybe water pump, maybe you need a radiator flush ... we'll find out."
> He called me two hours later and said, "Come get it."
> ...


Never Ever flush an old radiator.

Not until you have ordered and recieved your new radiator to replace it with.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Odd that both SadUber and lilCindy are from the same city.


Must be " Something in the Water".


----------



## Lightning1181 (Nov 15, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I am feeling so upset. The Surge is great throughout Minneapolis. But my car seems to be really overheating. The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.
> 
> I have prepared so much for this day and now I'm afraid I'll might miss it all.
> 
> Of course there are no mechanics available at this time. Any car experts out there that can give me some immediate advice?


Open your gas cap, take a match and look in, you might be running low on cooling vapors.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I am feeling so upset. The Surge is great throughout Minneapolis. But my car seems to be really overheating. The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.
> 
> I have prepared so much for this day and now I'm afraid I'll might miss it all.
> 
> Of course there are no mechanics available at this time. Any car experts out there that can give me some immediate advice?


engine coolant thermostat is sticking time for a new one????


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I miss the good old days...

Just pop the radiator cap...

Pour in the metal powder.. 

Crank it up...

And see it she blows...

God...I miss the good old days...8)

Rakos


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Haha! That'll only make the engine hotter. Only serious responses please.
> 
> Please, this is really important to me.


Mole was correct. He gave you sound advice


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> I miss the good old days...
> 
> Just pop the radiator cap...
> 
> ...


Eggs and black pepper used to stop leaks and patch head gaskets.

At least long enough to get to a used car lot.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> 1)From my experience, the thermostat is probably the culprit and should be changed if it doesn't respond during testing. If it does respond, then...
> 2)Power flush the cooling system and add back the 50/50 coolant to water.
> 3) f the radiator is full of water and not cooling, add coolant.
> 4)If none of these things work, you probably need a new water pump and/or a new radiator.


Coolant/Antifreeze doesn't cool, water does. Needs more water.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

R u crazy???

Since WHEN does plain water cool better...

Than a glycol water mix????

It's back to mechanics school for you...

Even a little old monkey knows THAT!

Rakos

Now on the other hard...

Good poo has AMAZING qualities...8)

Rakos


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Water transfers heat much better than Ethlene Glycol. The specific heat capacity of ethylene glycol–based water solutions is less than that of pure water, by about 20%. The "coolant" is absolutely needed for lubrication, rust prevention and anti freeze properties, but it does really nothing for cooling.

If it was so good why don't we just use 100% AntiFreeze? Why? because it doesn't cool very well and you'd end up overheating. Needs more water.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

It is used because of its higher boiling point...sorry my mistake...


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

No,
Ethylene glycol boiling point is 387.1°F


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

Make sure the fan is turning on or you might have a loose plug....Once car hits the gauge around the middle the Fan needs to spin up good luck


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Rinse off the bugs on the radiator.

Check coolant level.

Check for obvious leaks (although you'd probably be done by now if it was something major)


Maybe change coolant.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rub some vaseline and lube all on the engine and watch it not overheat ever again.
Make sure you use gloves for safety


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Did you check the flux capacitor?


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Haha! That'll only make the engine hotter. Only serious responses please.
> 
> Please, this is really important to me.


Running the heater dissipates heat!!! That was the correct advice.

I was in the car business for 15 years.

Check both cooling fans to see if they are working.

DO NOT DRIVE THE CAR IF THE TEMP GAUGE GOES TO 3/4.

You will burn a head gasket and maybe destroy the engine

Where are you SadUber????????????????

SadUber, if you get a nail in your tire, you have a nail in your tire.....LOL


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Odd that both SadUber and lilCindy are from the same city.


Wow.
Never noticed that.
What if they 'got together' and made babies ... ewwww. Argh! 
NOW I will have nightmares tonite.
Damn.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Could be several reasons for overheating..
> 
> 1. Thermostat is stuck. Replace thermostat.
> 2. Electric fan not working. Most likely a bad relay or temp sensor.
> ...


1. Car would like show its cool if thermostat is broken
2. Most likely fan 
3. and low on coolant since it was likely burned off


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Buy a box fan, duck tape and a power converter at a 24 hour Wal-Mart. Connect fan to the front grill with airflow going inwards. Accept strangers staring at you with a wave and creepy grin.


Probably more expensive than one of those universal fans.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

SadUber....lilCindy will fix your car unless you 2 are the same person


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

If it helps anyone.... I just paid $6 to replace the battery in my keyless remote. Lol. The humor of it all.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> If it helps anyone.... I just paid $6 to replace the battery in my keyless remote. Lol. The humor of it all.


Yeah Steve. You might to start a thread with that important info!! : )


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jfinks said:


> No,
> Ethylene glycol boiling point is 387.1°F


Ethylene Glycol is used in drip pan contact towers to remove hydrates from natural gas .
It is a distillation tower similar to an industrial still where glycol mist is sent in to remove water and drips down to bottom then sent to reboiler.
The glycol absorbs water.
When heated the water flash boils off because the glycol boiling point is higher.
So yes. Glycol does have a higher boiling point than water.
Glycol also absorbs water.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Flacco said:


> Yeah Steve. You might to start a thread with that important info!! : )


I know, I am trying to take this all in and seriously, I am just having a horrible go of it. My apologies.



tohunt4me said:


> Ethylene Glycol is used in drip pan contact towers to remove hydrates from natural gas .
> It is a distillation tower similar to an industrial still where glycol mist is sent in to remove water and drips down to bottom then sent to reboiler.
> The glycol absorbs water.
> When heated the water flash boils off because the glycol boiling point is higher.
> ...


*fanning myself* Seriously. Lol. Sorry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I know, I am trying to take this all in and seriously, I am just having a horrible go of it. My apologies.
> 
> *fanning myself* Seriously. Lol. Sorry.


Well certain Italian wine makers illegally used glycol to sweeten wines and increase alchohol content. The result were a bunch of people sickened and blinded by glycol poisoning even here in the U.S.

Next week : Dr. Timothy Learys formula for distillation of Lysurgic acid Diethylamide from Rye fungus. . .
" Side Hustle "


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Well certain Italian wine makers illegally used glycol to sweeten wines and increase alchohol content. The result were a bunch of people sickened and blinded by glycol poisoning even here in the U.S.
> "


Is that why some spouses give their better half anti freeze to drink??

P.S. I could use a good "trip"


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Altima ATL said:


> Running the heater pulls heat from the engine - just will not make you feel anymore comfortable.


And good luck explaining your heater running to your pax, 1 stars coming.

I know you're in MN, but I also know you're in the 80's/90's in the summer with humidity that really sucks. Don't drive with the temp showing in the HOT range. Before long you'll be replacing an engine. Check your coolant level and fan operation as suggested. How long has it been since you had a flush/fill performed on the cooling system?


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

68350 said:


> And good luck explaining your heater running to your pax, 1 stars coming.
> 
> I know you're in MN, but I also know you're in the 80's/90's in the summer with humidity that really sucks. Don't drive with the temp showing in the HOT range. Before long you'll be replacing an engine. Check your coolant level and fan operation as suggested. How long has it been since you had a flush/fill performed on the cooling system?


You see the problem with your post is that you have to point out the positives. "Free Sauna" LOLOL

SadUber has not posted an update which is kinda rude and might be a troll as he and lilCindy seem to be friends


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> If it helps anyone.... I just paid $6 to replace the battery in my keyless remote. Lol. The humor of it all.


Harbor freight under $4


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Let's start a shopping thread for batteries for remotes. Will be a big hit here...LOL


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

68350 said:


> And good luck explaining your heater running to your pax, 1 stars coming.
> 
> I know you're in MN, but I also know you're in the 80's/90's in the summer with humidity that really sucks. Don't drive with the temp showing in the HOT range. Before long you'll be replacing an engine. Check your coolant level and fan operation as suggested. How long has it been since you had a flush/fill performed on the cooling system?


I kept the windows open the entire time and I made sure I had nice cold bottle water for the Pax. I did my best to avoid getting into congested areas and most were very understanding as they were in a very festive mood on the 4th of July.

I had a few of the usual grumbly grumblers but not too many. It was too hot to try this for the rest of the week so since I was moving into new home and renting a U-Haul anyhow this was good timing for me to bring my car into the shop. I have it back now and it's running great!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

So you were driving pax with the windows down and the heater running full blast in July? How many stars did they give you?

If I were you, I would've cranked up some death metal and worn horns and carried a pitchfork and pretend you were offering a themed ride.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> So you were driving pax with the windows down and the heater running full blast in July? How many stars did they give you?
> 
> If I were you, I would've cranked up some death metal and worn horns and carried a pitchfork and pretend you were offering a themed ride.


Before I allowed a Pax into my car I explain the situation to them and make them promised they would not down rate me based on this problem. A few declined the ride and I clicked cancel do not charge Rider but most seem to have kept their word. I have not seen much movement in my rating.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Before I allowed a Pax into my car I explain the situation to them and make them promised they would not down rate me based on this problem. A few declined the ride and I clicked cancel do not charge Rider but most seem to have kept their word. I have not seen much movement in my rating.


So, what was wrong with the car?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> So you were driving pax with the windows down and the heater running full blast in July? How many stars did they give you?
> 
> If I were you, I would've cranked up some death metal and worn horns and carried a pitchfork and pretend you were offering a themed ride.


Before I allowed a Pax into my car I explained the situation to them and make them promised they would not down rate me based on this problem. A few declined the ride and I clicked cancel do not charge Rider but most seem to have kept their word. I have not seen much movement in my rating.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Eggs and black pepper used to stop leaks and patch head gaskets.
> 
> At least long enough to get to a used car lot.


Ground chili pepper works great.

I used it to get my truck down to LA from Sacramento. Worked so good I never fixed the radiator leak (because leak was plugged) and sold the truck a year later.



Coachman said:


> My last car developed an over-heating problem. It was okay on the highway but once I got on the side streets or stopped the gauge would slowly creep up to the dangerous red level. I took it in to different mechanics any number of times and I never got a resolution to the problem. I ended up selling it to one of those Cash for Your Car places. Other than that it was a very nice car. I just couldn't deal with the stress any more.


I recently had the exact same symptoms on my hundred dollar '86 Tbird. Worked great on street and freeway, overheated while stopped.

Bought a new water pump from work for 25 bux. Mechanic changed it out, while he installed the new pump I disassembled the old pump. Fins were TOTALLY gone. Only thing left was a round circle of sheet metal.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Yank the engine thermostat out until you can have it replaced.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I am feeling so upset. The Surge is great throughout Minneapolis. But my car seems to be really overheating. The temperature gauge is going way into the hot area. My car cools off whenever I drive on the highway, but whenever I get back to you driving slowly or sitting in traffic it begins to overheat again.
> 
> I have prepared so much for this day and now I'm afraid I'll might miss it all.
> 
> Of course there are no mechanics available at this time. Any car experts out there that can give me some immediate advice?


Just take your car thru the car wash that should cool it down then you can drive all day with no problems


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Haha! That'll only make the engine hotter. Only serious responses please.
> 
> Please, this is really important to me.


Seriously?? Are you joking? And wtf ice packs around the engine? Do you know one thing about cars?


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Call Uber,they may help...LOL
This is just another reason why Uber is getting rich at our expense. You are using your own car for $3 a ride in most cases. They are raising rates to pax, where is our love?
Another reason why I have not been driving much as of late.



Cou-ber said:


> Seriously?? Are you joking? And wtf ice packs around the engine? Do you know one thing about cars?


Sarcasm, sweetie, sarcasm!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

CenCal559 said:


> Call Uber,they may help...LOL
> This is just another reason why Uber is getting rich at our expense. You are using your own car for $3 a ride in most cases. They are raising rates to pax, where is our love?
> Another reason why I have not been driving much as of late.
> Ok so *she* was joking? I considered this but the gist of later comments made me reconsider.
> ...


How did that happen??


----------

